# **LAST CHANCE TO BOOK BEEHIVE**



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

This is your last chance I need 3 definate bookings


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Zoe

Hope you get the three you need. We would love to come but have guests with us this weekend.

I may not even get to watch Moto GP on sunday...  

Ed


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Zoe

are the ten you have down all coming. If so why do you need more? Big numbers do not make a great rally. Some of the best ones I have been on have only had five or six. 

stew


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

10 was the figures arranged when Jac organised it


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Am I right in thinking that the extra folk needed are to ensure the attenders don't drop below 10 on the rally dates - below 10 would change the costs?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We need 10+ vans to get it at the price of £7.50 per night if we do not get 10+ vans then everybody attending will have to pay normal site fees which are £14 per night plus extras, dogs, kids, awnings etc so rather expensive.

We have 9 vans confirmed on the rally list and 1 unconfirmed who has not answered my or Zoes pms.

Can the folks on the rally list please let us know that they are definately attending this rally and can we have a couple more just so we can have rally status and get it at the price of £7.50 per night.

Are the folks on the rally list prepared to pay the full site fees if we cannot get a couple more vans to attend?

Please let us know a.s.a.p

Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

EdsMH said:


> I may not even get to watch Moto GP on sunday...
> 
> Ed


 8O


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

We will be there no matter what.
TWO nice pubs in the village,
co op shop 500yds,
Best chippy in the midlands about 3mls,(uk runner up)
forestry visitors centre is the other end of the village,


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats great it will be nice to meet you


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

nudge.........come on just a couple more!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

*Unfortunately not*

It looks a great place but unfortunately can't make it that weekend, we're in Kirby Lonsdale. 
I'm not sure how this sort of thing works, but if you're just short by a couple of vans, is it not possible to split the remaining cost i.e. £15 between the rest & therefore still get a deal far cheaper than the £14 standard rate - or do they not let you do that. You could always say you've had a couple of late cancellations  .


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Bit expensive if full price, as LJ says. Am watching this space to see how it goes!!!


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

bump cumon peeps book now


----------



## jakjon (Jan 20, 2007)

hi zoe sorry to say we will not be able to attend the grandson has decided to have his party on the saturday jakjon


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok Jakon thanks for leting me know.......I desperatly need one or two more people.......come on folks please


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh Gaud we win one and then we lose one :lol: 

Come on folks 2 more needed for Beehive or have I got to tank from one end of the country (Minehead) to the other just to make up the numbers :lol: 

2 more vans needed at Beehive PLEASE


Jacquie


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Oh Gaud we win one and then we lose one :lol:


What you need is a few spare inflatable MHs. Much cheaper than you burning up the diesel.

Yes Warden A.N.Other is already on site parked next to A.N.Other-One the posh one of our group. They're a quite bunch, you'll not know that they are here.

This idea is inspired by the RAF. I was working at a disused airfield in Scotland and one day a load of full sized blow up tanks appeared, soon afterwards I was able to count the rivets on a few Tornadoes. Didn't get much work done that day.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now thats not a bad idea Brian trouble is we don't have a blow up Motorhome :roll:

BUT ive just had another idea could some body pitch a tent in place of a motorhome? to make the numbers up would have to pay the site fee between all the attendees though £1.50 extra per van but still a lot cheaper than full site fees. :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Come on now the weather has let you all down this week, but given a good one out for next week, get your name down for the beehive, we have a nice weekend planned.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

All this pleading is tugging at the heartstrings  

I will have to check with daughter when she finishes work later to make sure we aren't rotad on for babysitting or anything. Otherwise we are free to come after I finish work Friday.

John and Brenda


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats great Wizzo, get your name down, and come and have a good time.

Zoe


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Come on now the weather has let you all down this week_

Not here in Bridlington. The site is full of MHFers. Last night we all had a great time getting to know each other after the fish and chip shop run and then today we have a group BBQ to look forward to.

These weekends are great and its shame I have a wedding to do next week otherwise we would be there

stew


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you lot up there, Its persistent here in Derby and its heading your way....Keep my friend Greenie away from the bog!

Zoe (very jealous)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I am mortified to inform you  that i have decided to cancel. We booked Flamboro' on the strength that you would most probably have to cancel beehive.

Now we have got this far north on our way to the Land o' the Kilties we really can't afford to drop back south again, especially with the 'Fuel Bandits' charging over £1:30 a throw.

I feel so guilty about cancelling that I'm going to have to open another tinnie in consolation!

Hope you get Beehive off the groundand have a great weekend.

John


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I am to as I shall have to cancel now............Oh well I tried


----------

